# Saying XD In IRC



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 5, 2015)

you should fix the fact that if you say XD in the IRC (chat) you get kicked by chanbot, its really annoying.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 5, 2015)

I was told why they banned saying "XD" but I forgot why ><


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 5, 2015)

Someone told me it means Death. Death means Death but we can say that without be kicked? Dead means death too. So does undead, unliving and non-alive (if those are words XD) I think it means death...


----------



## nard (Jan 5, 2015)

just dont say it


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah but I dont get the point of it.


----------



## Greninja (Jan 5, 2015)

I then blue I read somewhere Tina said Justin banned it because he is a numpty


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 5, 2015)

Whats a numpty.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 5, 2015)

numpty= inside joke for them, a way of saying noob

XD is obsolete and it was probably banned because it was overused. I think other banned prases on there are bird, "did you just wake up?" and maybe "are you cold?" idk I forget.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Aradai said:


> numpty= inside joke for them, a way of saying noob
> 
> XD is obsolete so don't use it.


Basically this. It's not really something that is a significant limitation with your use of the IRC either, just a word. Plus you can just get an auto rejoin depending on your client, it's not a kickban.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 5, 2015)

what the heck is a client.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 5, 2015)

Why do you care so much? XD


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 5, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> what the heck is a client.



A client [from my understanding] is the way that you access the IRC. I use Colloquy 95% of the time to access the IRC, so Colloquy is my client.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 5, 2015)

This website to get to it.


----------



## Horus (Jan 5, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> you should fix the fact that if you say XD in the IRC (chat) you get kicked by chanbot, its really annoying.



You know what else is really annoying? The XD face


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I don't see XD a lot in the threads. And we can say it as many times as we want here.
:::edit::: And doesnt overusing XD count as spamming or something like that?


----------



## Aradai (Jan 5, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Well I don't see XD a lot in the threads. And we can say it as many times as we want here.
> :::edit::: And doesnt overusing XD count as spamming or something like that?


It wasn't banned because it was overused here. It was overused in the actual IRC chat. They banned it because they didn't want spamming, most likely.


----------



## Beary (Jan 5, 2015)

the fact that you are making a thread about this makes me laugh, it's not like anyone here can do anything about it besides the mods


----------



## Murray (Jan 5, 2015)

It's to keep people like you out!!!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 5, 2015)

I just don't like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> It's to keep people like you out!!!



How.


----------



## Capella (Jan 5, 2015)

they know new  ppl  use it and they don't want new ppl so they ban it!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2015)

Can we say "*bursts out laughing*" in the IRC without getting in trouble?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 5, 2015)

I honestly dont know.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Can we say "*bursts out laughing*" in the IRC without getting in trouble?



Yes we can, the only word that I know is banned is XD.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Whats a numpty.



Numpty is a Scottish word. It's a politer way of calling someone an idiot.


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2015)

It was blocked because when someone used it, other users would start poking fun at them for it and they ended up spamming the chat. If I remember correctly. It's not a big deal, and it's useless to get upset over it.


----------



## Murray (Jan 5, 2015)

Alice said:


> It was blocked because when someone used it, other users would start poking fun at them for it and they ended up spamming the chat. If I remember correctly. It's not a big deal, and it's useless to get upset over it.



But it's our right to freedom of speech!!


----------



## Silversea (Jan 5, 2015)

Is DX banned?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Is DX banned?



[23:51:19] * Silversea (~TFlash@AFB96103.C9A412EA.F7B083F9.IP) has joined #belltree
[23:51:28] <Silversea> DX
[23:51:28] <Mari> :<

no it's not.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 5, 2015)

oath2order said:


> [23:51:19] * Silversea (~TFlash@AFB96103.C9A412EA.F7B083F9.IP) has joined #belltree
> [23:51:28] <Silversea> DX
> [23:51:28] <Mari> :<
> 
> no it's not.



dont speak for me pls


Someone go and put this random spider on IRC:
/╲/\╭?ooo?╮/\╱\


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2015)

I will continue to do anything I can in my power to destroy "XD".



Tina said:


> Numpty is a Scottish word. It's a politer way of calling someone an idiot.



I think you mean idot, idot.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

Beary said:


> the fact that you are making a thread about this makes me laugh, it's not like anyone here can do anything about it besides the mods



??

thats y this is being posted in bell tree hq........


----------



## Dark (Jan 6, 2015)

im a cat


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

XD is just a no

ya'll nubs


----------



## lazuli (Jan 6, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> XD is just a no
> 
> ya'll nubs



youre one to talk

if you use XD then you are a weeaboo no take backs
tbt doesnt tolerate weeaboos
but then again
95% of people here are weeaboos


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

computertrash said:


> youre one to talk
> 
> if you use XD then you are a weeaboo no take backs
> tbt doesnt tolerate weeaboos
> ...



skrub :3 is better than XD


----------



## lazuli (Jan 6, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> skrub :3 is better than XD



you mean 0_o *nosebleed*


----------



## Cory (Jan 7, 2015)

XD is evil


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 7, 2015)

I thought XP was death


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 7, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I thought XP was death



No it's an operating system.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 7, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> No it's an operating system.



ba-dum-ch!

If XD is for weebles or whatevertheheck, then what do the cool kids do? I'm a weeble


----------



## Murray (Jan 8, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> ba-dum-ch!
> 
> If XD is for weebles or whatevertheheck, then what do the cool kids do? I'm a weeble



(~*o*)~

~(*o*~)

(^_^)

:3c


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

Murray said:


> (~*o*)~
> 
> ~(*o*~)
> 
> ...


Is that a lady with a very large chest, or a man with a mustache and a very large chin?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

Murray said:


> (~*o*)~
> 
> ~(*o*~)
> 
> ...



stop being a weeaboo


----------



## Wing (Jan 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> stop being a weeaboo



lol they're just emotes ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## S-A-M (Jan 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> numpty= inside joke for them, a way of saying noob
> 
> XD is obsolete and it was probably banned because it was overused. I think other banned prases on there are bird, "did you just wake up?" and maybe "are you cold?" idk I forget.


CHEEST


----------



## Aradai (Jan 8, 2015)

S-A-M said:


> CHEEST



never forget


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

Wing said:


> lol they're just emotes ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



grade a weeaboo


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> numpty= inside joke for them, a way of saying noob
> 
> XD is obsolete and it was probably banned because it was overused. I think other banned prases on there are bird, "did you just wake up?" and maybe "are you cold?" idk I forget.



Pretty sure the only reason some of these things are banned are, yes, like you said about XD being overused, is that they were constantly spammed by certain people.


----------



## Caius (Jan 8, 2015)

"xD" is the classic 'hi I'm 12 on the internet let me express my lol's to you in facial form.' I didn't ban it, but I'm not going to say I'm not pleased that it isn't allowed to be said anymore. The emoticon itself labels people as a certain kind of chatter. Not saying everyone's annoying, eccentric, and loud, but that's the impression it gives to anyone who has used a chat program for more than a year.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 8, 2015)

Murray said:


> It's to keep people like you out!!!



And this is an example of why I feel unwelcome and unwanted when I go to the irc, or want to go in there at least


----------



## Silversea (Jan 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> I will continue to do anything I can in my power to destroy "XD".
> 
> I think you mean idot, idot.



You mean numpty, numpty.

And XD can't be destroyed, it is infinite. All hail the XD.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> I thought XP was death



X_X is closer to death. Also X.x and x.x and X_x and all its variations.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> And this is an example of why I feel unwelcome and unwanted when I go to the irc, or want to go in there at least



Ditto.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> "xD" is the classic 'hi I'm 12 on the internet let me express my lol's to you in facial form.' I didn't ban it, but I'm not going to say I'm not pleased that it isn't allowed to be said anymore. The emoticon itself labels people as a certain kind of chatter. Not saying everyone's annoying, eccentric, and loud, but that's the impression it gives to anyone who has used a chat program for more than a year.



XD means you should not be trusted and your favourite website is deviantart for the past 7 years



Silversea said:


> And XD can't be destroyed, it is infinite. All hail the XD.



gross


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 8, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Ditto.



You're letting the words of one person deter you from joining a chat room.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> And this is an example of why I feel unwelcome and unwanted when I go to the irc, or want to go in there at least



Hun, murray is a troll.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> You're letting the words of one person deter you from joining a chat room.



No, not one person, there are multiple. And it is an example, not a reason, or the sole reason.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Hun, murray is a troll.



My point still stands, unless he's the grumpy old troll from dora the explorer


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 8, 2015)

XD is literally no different from any other emoticon. there is no hierarchy of emoticons (outside of prayer hands being #1) that determines someones age, personality, or annoyance level... ****, there's a ton of annoying stuff/people on the boards and in the irc as it is who use all sorts of smilies and stuff.

XD is a solid emoticon and y'all are some nerds for the reasons you've stated to keep it banned tbh


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> XD is literally no different from any other emoticon. there is no hierarchy of emoticons (outside of prayer hands being #1) that determines someones age, personality, or annoyance level... ****, there's a ton of annoying stuff/people on the boards and in the irc as it is who use all sorts of smilies and stuff.
> 
> XD is a solid emoticon and y'all are some nerds for the reasons you've stated to keep it banned tbh



Here, here! I concur.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> XD is literally no different from any other emoticon. there is no hierarchy of emoticons (outside of prayer hands being #1) that determines someones age, personality, or annoyance level... ****, there's a ton of annoying stuff/people on the boards and in the irc as it is who use all sorts of smilies and stuff.
> 
> XD is a solid emoticon and y'all are some nerds for the reasons you've stated to keep it banned tbh



its just that many people associate XD/xD/XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD with annoying people from deviantart
everyone should just use  all the time no matter what context its in
i made cookies 
got my last dreamie 
my dads telling me to get in the robot


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> its just that many people associate XD/xD/XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD with annoying people from deviantart
> everyone should just use  all the time no matter what context its in


I like that idea. I can get behind that.

Oops. Forgot the


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> XD is literally no different from any other emoticon. there is no hierarchy of emoticons (outside of prayer hands being #1) that determines someones age, personality, or annoyance level... ****, there's a ton of annoying stuff/people on the boards and in the irc as it is who use all sorts of smilies and stuff.
> 
> XD is a solid emoticon and y'all are some nerds for the reasons you've stated to keep it banned tbh



Remember though, most of the banned phrases are banned for people spamming it endlessly.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Remember though, most of the banned phrases are banned for people spamming it endlessly.



I totally get that of course but the majority of irc users are regulars tbh and I think the banned phrases and such should constantly reflect the current irc. like with the whole poop and bird thing.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> I totally get that of course but the majority of irc users are regulars tbh and I think the banned phrases and such should constantly reflect the current irc. like with the whole poop and bird thing.



Although, I do have a reason why to not listen to you.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 8, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> I totally get that of course but the majority of irc users are regulars tbh and I think the banned phrases and such should constantly reflect the current irc. like with the whole poop and bird thing.



HANDS UP DONT BAN XD


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 8, 2015)

it's an ongoing inside joke in the irc
why isn't it dead yet


----------



## Alice (Jan 8, 2015)

problem said:


> it's an ongoing inside joke in the irc
> why isn't it dead yet



I guess "it's annoying and I don't like it" is pretty inside and not readily apparent.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 8, 2015)

XD is completely different to XDD or any consecutive use of D after XD. It only needs one D, any more and I can understand why people might take it as immature or "loud".


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

Silversea said:


> XD is completely different to XDD or any consecutive use of D after XD. It only needs one D, any more and I can understand why people might take it as immature or "loud".



no XD is just as annoying as XDDDDDDDDDDDD or whatever sorry


----------



## Murray (Jan 8, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> And this is an example of why I feel unwelcome and unwanted when I go to the irc, or want to go in there at least



lol sorry XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 8, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> I totally get that of course but the majority of irc users are regulars tbh and I think the banned phrases and such should constantly reflect the current irc. like with the whole poop and bird thing.



It took far too long for poop to get banned.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> It took far too long for poop to get banned.



Poop was the reason they gave us ChanBot in the first place.

It was poop or dictatorship. More likely poop


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Poop was the reason they gave us ChanBot in the first place.
> 
> It was poop or dictatorship. More likely poop



so they replaced poop with more poop


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2015)

When is it acceptable to use XD?

Unless you're a 4th/5th/6th grader in their "random phase", never. So just don't. It's banned, don't complain.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

Guys, I think we need to see the real tragedy here


_We will never be able to discuss Disney XD in the IRC_


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Guys, I think we need to see the real tragedy here
> 
> 
> _We will never be able to discuss Disney XD in the IRC_



R.I.P


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 10, 2015)

or pokemon xd


----------



## Murray (Jan 10, 2015)

or detox diets


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 11, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Guys, I think we need to see the real tragedy here
> 
> 
> _We will never be able to discuss Disney XD in the IRC_



or  sonic adventure dx



Beardo said:


> When is it acceptable to use XD?
> 
> Unless you're a 4th/5th/6th grader in their "random phase", never. So just don't. It's banned, don't complain.



I don't see why someone can't use an emoticon. Aren't you a 6th Grader anyway? You're 12 aren't you??


----------

